# The great WAHOO fight



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*The great WAHOO fight*_



Friday, June 25, 2021, Captain Garett and Captain John welcome us to Florida Fisherman ll fishing.



This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women. We will be fishing waters past the 200 foot mark; good chance for a Wahoo. 

Welcome to...








Craig, a pharmacist by trade, goes to work.

FISH ON! And he's a big boy. 

Time for...





On and on goes the great battle. 

Finally... GAFF! 

Captain Joe to to the rescue:

















One happy pharmacist:









Back at the dock:



Captain Dylan and Captain Joe talks about the trip:










This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women.


----------

